# Kioti CK3510 Check Engine Light Error Code F05 and F09



## viperpapa26 (8 mo ago)

Refueled my 2020 Kioti CK3510 and a few minutes later the check engine light came on. It then began flashing DBF in my digital readout followed by error codes F05 then F09. The tractor then begins revving up and down and eventually dies. Any idea what those error codes mean? Kioti error codes are better at hide and seek than bigfoot.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

viperpapa26 said:


> Refueled my 2020 Kioti CK3510 and a few minutes later the check engine light came on. It then began flashing DBF in my digital readout followed by error codes F05 then F09. The tractor then begins revving up and down and eventually dies. Any idea what those error codes mean? Kioti error codes are better at hide and seek than bigfoot.



Is your "water in fuel" light on? Also, I will look when I get home this weekend but I think that the manual lists the codes and what they mean......


----------



## eternalharvestfarm (6 mo ago)

Any update to this. I just added some fuel and got F05 and F09 as well. Revs wane and it putters out. Water in fuel light is not on.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I forgot to look but I will when I get home tomorrow and post back Friday......


----------



## rodneytwilk (4 mo ago)

I just got an error F05 and F09 and no water in fuel messge. engine revs then dies. Anybody get an answer on this.....


----------



## Slim B (4 mo ago)

This happened to me a couple of days ago on my NS5310 HST. I had been running the tractor very hard for several hours when it stalled out. I could get it cranked back up, but if I revved it more than just idle it would die, and then after a few more tries, it started dying after idling a few seconds. At first I was getting an F 09 code, and then F 05. Anyway, I was looking for a fix on my phone and thought I saw a Kioti error code list that said something about bad fuel, water in fuel, a faulty fuel cap, etc. I let the tractor rest for about ten minutes and tried to crank it again, but no luck. Then I filled up the tank with fresh fuel (I was at half a tank), but that didn't work either. Eventually, I let the tractor sit for about an hour or so, pulled the fuel cap off, got it to crank and let it idle for about 5 mins then slowly revved it up to 2000 RPM. I left the fuel cap off for 5 mins or so while driving around and the tractor was fine for the rest of the day.

No clue what the actual problem is or whether I need to seek a long term fix. I'd be interested to know if above posters figured out the problem.


----------

